
Statistician Who Debunked Sexist Myths About Skull Size and Intelligence - pseudolus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/alice-lee-statistician-debunked-sexist-myths-skull-size-intelligence-180971241/
======
gwern
Too bad she was wrong (which is not a surprise when you read OP's description
of her ludicrous research - so you criticize direct measurements of brain
volume as biased and offer as a replacement... some facial measurements, of
range-restricted unrepresentative samples, by someone with her own axe to
grind in a statistically-meaningless stunt? wow) and her debunking has been
debunked. We have enormous brain imaging datasets now and the connection
between human brain size and and intelligence is borne out in every sample and
is real: most recently [https://scottbarrykaufman.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/08/Gid...](https://scottbarrykaufman.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/08/Gideon-et-al.-2018.pdf) (not to mention the more
obvious between-species correlations and other within-species correlations,
most notably recently in dogs:
[https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10071-018-01234-1](https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10071-018-01234-1)
).

